
California electricity prices up during eclipse - jweir
https://twitter.com/tweetatweir/status/899365198649106432
======
jweir
This is just one node in CAISO (California's energy market).

A better metric would be a hub price, but I don't have ready access to those
(our software doesn't capture them since we aren't involved much in CAISO)

For reference Texas has NO increase, prices are way down. But Texas is a lot
of wind. New York, Midwest and the PJM markets are showing about 20 to 30%
increases in prices during the eclipse.

